# So much more outgoing



## Melmo (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the biggest triumphs I have had over my social anxiety is not wearing my baggy hoodie anymore. About 3 or 4 months ago I went clothes shopping and got a lot of tshirts, and I have never worn a tshirt before that in public without feeling severly uncomfortable. Now, thats all I wear, I never wear my hoodie anymore unless its really cold, and I feel uncomfortable in it. 
But now I work in a fast food place and I have only been there for almost 8 months and I am closer with my coworkers than I ever was at any other job. There are less than 10 of us, and only 5 or 6 that have been there the longest, and those 5 or 6 I am actually friends with, like, we hang out outside of work, especially 2 of them who are engaged to each other and have a baby. We consider each other friends and they invinte me to their place or just to hang out somewhere. I have never been friends like that with a coworker. 
And I joke around at work all the time with my assistant manager. We are both goofballs and pick on each other jokingly. Im 20 and she is 38. 
I can even go for walks downtown without being absolutely terrified peoople are judging me. Well, If I walk past a group of kids, then I think they are judging me but it has defenitely gotten a lot better. 
But one of my biggest triumphs is yet to come. I am moving 2 hours away from my city in April. I want a fresh start, Im bored of this city, I have been here all my life. I dont know what I wanna be or do, and I need to figure it out. I was terrified of going somewhere, where I dont know anyone, but my best friend lives there, and my roommate is moving there too to live with her girlfriend,and my aunt and uncle live there. Im just proud of myself for wanting to move somewhere where I will have to make new friends and get to know new people, because I am bad at doing that.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Good for you! Good luck to where you are moving to! My experiences with moving have always been painful and ultimately reinforced my SA but I'm learning to deal with moving because I guess when I finished with high school, I'm going to have to move some where to go to college and move some where else for a job.

But I hope you figure out what you want to do for a career and enjoy it


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thats really great! good luck with everything!


----------



## flying.free (Oct 20, 2008)

very cool. 
i've always wanted to get out and go somewhere else and its really awesome that you actually are able to do it. 
im a little jealous! :blush

I hope everything continues to go well for you!


----------

